# 3 &#216; 600V Panel Saw - Rotary Phase Converter?



## ScottC (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi All 

Looking for some help here. A customer of mine has picked up a 600V 3Ø 15A Robland NZ3200 panel saw. The service at the shop is only 240V 1Ø. 

I’m looking for the best way to get to 600V 3Ø from 240V 1Ø. 

I’m thinking a rotary phase converter paired with a transformer might be a better option than a drive paired with a transformer but I’m not very familiar with the rotary phase converters.

My plan with a drive was to covert 240V 1Ø to 208 3Ø with a drive, then use a transformer to get 600V 3Ø. 

My math so far... 

12A FLA @600V 3Ø
12,456W
51A @240V 1Ø

So I believe I’d need a drive good for at least 51A just to get my 3Ø from 1Ø, then I’d use a transformer to go up to 600V after that. 

Any thoughts on a different angle would be helpful!

Thanks

Scott


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

ScottC said:


> Hi All
> 
> Looking for some help here.
> 
> ...


Hi Scott, yes, you will need to fill out your profile as per the user signup agreement before we can help you.

Thanks

Kevin
@The_Modifier see what I did? Lol

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Hi Scott, yes, you will need to fill out your profile as per the user signup agreement before we can help you.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Agreed! :biggrin:


----------



## ScottC (Mar 12, 2020)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Hi Scott, yes, you will need to fill out your profile as per the user signup agreement before we can help you.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Sorry fellas! I've been following along for years and never actually had a question I needed answered bad enough to get on here and ask. Now that I'm on my own I don't get to double check with any co-workers when I run into these weird ones. Anyways, I do believe I filled out my profile to satisfaction.... Am I allowed to ask for help now :biggrin:


----------



## ScottC (Mar 12, 2020)

EDIT:

Hi All

Looking for some help here. A customer of mine has picked up a 600V 3phase 15A Robland NZ3200 panel saw. The service at the shop is only 240V 1 phase.

I’m looking for the best way to get to 600V three phase from 240V single phase.

I’m thinking a rotary phase converter paired with a transformer might be a better option than a drive paired with a transformer but I’m not very familiar with the rotary phase converters.

My plan with a drive was to covert 240V single phase to 208V three phase with a drive, then use a transformer to get 600V three phase.

My math so far...

12A FLA @600V 3 phase
12,456W
51A @240V single phase

So I believe I’d need a drive good for at least 51A just to get my three phase from single phase, then I’d use a transformer to go up to 600V after that.

Any thoughts on a different angle would be helpful!

Thanks


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

@ScottC I think the best question here would be why can't you just change the motor to one that's 240 volts? What is stopping you? 

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Few things. 
First most drives need to be oversize by 1.5-2 times so you would need a 100 amp drive.
Second transformers don't like drive outputs unless they are made for that.

Try this run 240 single phase to xformer first bringing it to 600v then you only need a drive for 600 volt single phase input at 30 amps if you can find one.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

just the cowboy said:


> Few things.
> First most drives need to be oversize by 1.5-2 times so you would need a 100 amp drive.
> Second transformers don't like drive outputs unless they are made for that.
> 
> Try this run 240 single phase to xformer first bringing it to 600v then you only need a drive for 600 volt single phase input at 30 amps if you can find one.


Or he could step up to 600 and home brew a RPC with a spare motor. I’d be more inclined to build a RPC at 240 and use a couple xformers in open delta to make my 600vac.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

If this were something that would be run somewhat continuously, I’d favor the VFD approach, and yes, just step up your 240V to 600V single phase and use an appropriately sized 600V rated VFD. But given that it’s a panel saw and likely used intermittently, I think 460 Delta’s method would be simpler IF you have a spare (or cheap) motor available to act as an idler for the RPC.

Option 3; replace the motor...


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

JRaef said:


> If this were something that would be run somewhat continuously, I’d favor the VFD approach, and yes, just step up your 240V to 600V single phase and use an appropriately sized 600V rated VFD. But given that it’s a panel saw and likely used intermittently, I think 460 Delta’s method would be simpler IF you have a spare (or cheap) motor available to act as an idler for the RPC.
> 
> Option 3; replace the motor...


Option 3 should be option 1. ..

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'd be looking for a used 3-phase 600 volt generator, but that's just me.


----------



## ScottC (Mar 12, 2020)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> @ScottC I think the best question here would be why can't you just change the motor to one that's 240 volts? What is stopping you?
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.



That would be too easy! I wish. It has 3 600V motors and a couple of 600V contractors. It would be a big deal to retrofit everything, and get a field inspection for the unit after the retrofit.


----------



## ScottC (Mar 12, 2020)

MTW said:


> I'd be looking for a used 3-phase 600 volt generator, but that's just me.


That’s something I haven’t thought of... I like it!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

ScottC said:


> That would be too easy! I wish. It has 3 600V motors and a couple of 600V contractors. It would be a big deal to retrofit everything, and get a field inspection for the unit after the retrofit.


I figured it wasn't an easy motor swap lol

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

ScottC said:


> That’s something I haven’t thought of... I like it!


Honestly, it's what I would do (probably)

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

*575V Phase Converter*

Here are some links to a thread and videos, about building a phase converter from 240V 1Φ to 575V 3Φ.


Helped a Quebec'er design this one, in another forum, to run a multimotor grinding machine a few years back. May suit your needs, has a drawing included in the thread, should provide some insight for you on 575V RPC's



https://www.practicalmachinist.com/...designs-plans-101231-post2899411/#post2899411


https://www.practicalmachinist.com/...240-v-575-v-3-phase-converter-project-314554/


----------

